# ARGC higher success rates and fees



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Hi there

I've just depressed myself by looking at the success rates for 40 pluses.  But the ARGC has much higher success rates, with what looks like a similar fee.  do they have lots of hidden extras that cost loads more?

Sorry if I'm not supposed to mention particular clinics, but if anyone has feedback it would be great to hear it..

Hx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi gir1970,

I have heard good things about ARCG but they are very intense. They are reasonable on paper but once you start they do tend to do alot of blood tests, they may need you to have a lap or hyst? just because their price list looks reasonable it doesn't necessarily mean that they are cheaper. They do have good success rates though. 

I am with Lister FC at the moment but unfortunately my cycle was abandoned this week. I have my follow-up in 2 weks to see where we go from here.
Good luck with your choice and do hunt around ths website as it is full of info. I also think there might even be an ARCG page if you search for it.
MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

Girl1970,
Above is the ling for ARGC. They sound amazing but very expensive. The cost are adds with extra blood tests etc..

Good luck..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link Kuki, I will have a look around that bit of the site. 

MJ1 - so sorry to hear of your cycle being cancelled.  Take care of yourself,  and good luck for the follow up appointment.

love h xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi girl

I too have been looking at success rates at ARGC. From what I've read and understood , they are great but they require daily bloods during treatment so anyone not living or able to temp relocate to London would have an issue. I've also calculated a cycle to be 8-10k?? 

Have a read of the website xxxxx


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Always be careful with success rates. Argc are undoubtedly good but they also wont treat women with FSH higher than 10 so that skews the figures


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just to put my two pen'eth in... I'm on my second cycle at ARGC and both cycles have cost c.£10k, compared to c.£6-7k I paid at the Lister. It is daily blood tests at ARGC, and twice a day when you get nearer to trigger (last c.3 days). Re FSH, they'll treat on a cycle where it's up to 10.9, because they believe chances are much better, although they'll go to EC even if you have one follie. As such I don't believe they're chasing best bets. I just wish I'd gone to them much sooner; they're care, attention and professionalism is second to none IMO.


----------

